# NEuinstalation



## Zanda (23. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich das in nem früheren post gezeigte addon benutzten will darf ich höchstens patch 1.10 haben... so hab ich aber leider schona auf 1.12 gepatcht... wenn ich jetzt das spiel neu instaliere und die savegames wieder einfüge kann ich dannn mit meinem solospieler da wieterspieln wo ich aufgehört hab ?


----------



## Gen91 (24. Juli 2008)

Von 1.09 ~> 1.08 ging es und es sollte vermutlich auch jetzt gehen. Sichere doch einfach einmal deinen kompletten Diablo Ordner (komplett einmal woanders hin kopieren) und teste es dann aus, wenns geht kannste die Sicherung löschen, wenn nicht fügste die Sicherung einfach wieder ein.


----------



## Dietrich (24. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte auch schon auf 1.12 gepatcht und dann erst das Addon hier gefunden. Hab dann meinen Ordner mit den Chars einfach rauskopiert und das Spiel de- / neuinstalliert (+Patch 1.11) und den Char Ordner dann einfach wieder in den Spiele Ordner geschoben. Funktionierte ohne Probleme.

MfG 

Dietrich


----------



## Zanda (24. Juli 2008)

super danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann werd ich das mal heute machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

